
Apple's CEO: “You Can't Have a Back Door That's Only for the Good Guys” - ddispaltro
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevemorgan/2015/11/21/apples-ceo-on-encryption-you-cant-have-a-back-door-thats-only-for-the-good-guys/
======
mtgx
Law enforcement: "You totally can".

"\- Do you have any experts to back that up?

\- No, but you're all nerds, so how hard can it be? We went to the moon after
all!"

Dianne Feinstein from nearby: "It's horrific - even the _children_ are using
encryption these days with their Playstations and iPhones!"

